# Furries & Pups of Missouri NSFW 18+ Telegram Group



## PupDanger (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi! There is a new telegram group called Furries & Pups of Missouri NSFW 18+
We try to promote fairness and a pleasant experience. Nudes and yiff are allowed, and you're free to act like an adult. There is no user hate, or unfair policies by the admins. So you can be yourself and have fun! To join, please click on the link t.me: Furries & Pups of Missouri NSFW 18+ LOBBY to be directed to the lobby where you will have to provide an ID to an admin with your picture and age only (you can cover the rest up)...after seeing your ID it will be deleted. We'd love to have you!


----------

